# Canadian banks still in good shape



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe I do worry about the banks too much... even greatponzi says the Canadian banks are healthy (currently anyway)

Impaired loans seem very low, and "The Big Five have slightly stronger capital levels this quarter (less leverage)"


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been happy with my Canadian bank investments. I get the feeling the banks realize they have a capital surplus too, so I think you may see more acquisitions or buybacks in addition to the standard dividend increases in the future.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm with Doctrine. I wouldn't be surprised to see more M&As in the future.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The shape of the confidence is in direct porportion to the shape of the Canadian banks.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4 wouldn't this be just another baldfaced attempt to drive traffic to your own website the great ponzi? 

tch


----------



## BlackThursday (Apr 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> james4 wouldn't this be just another baldfaced attempt to drive traffic to your own website the great ponzi?
> 
> tch


What is a funny or perhaps sad thing is that almost every post before this is shilling for some blog/website.
..the ironic thing is that the comments I see aren't really good advertising.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

If the great ponzi was actually james' site why wouldn't he have put a link on his signature as doctrine and MOA and many others have, including the admins of this site, and why are you two (pie & Thursday) implying that this is somehow a bad thing?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i know a little about websites and he isn't making much off this one (if indeed the great ponzi is james's website)

james i have seen you quote and link to that sire before, if indeed it is your site you should add a disclaimer when you link to it
or put it in your sig ?


----------



## BlackThursday (Apr 25, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> If the great ponzi was actually james' site why wouldn't he have put a link on his signature as doctrine and MOA and many others have, including the admins of this site, and why are you two (pie & Thursday) implying that this is somehow a bad thing?


Because it appears predatory and seems to contradicts the supposed altruistic goal of forums like this: to feed the financially malnourished ..as opposed to feed on them


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> If the great ponzi was actually james' site why wouldn't he have put a link on his signature as doctrine and MOA and many others have, including the admins of this site, and why are you two (pie & Thursday) implying that this is somehow a bad thing?


It's pretty easy to fall afoul of HP's standards of ethics. Telling someone that you think they are wrong makes you an awful human being, for one.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

No one said James4Beach is wrong.
But IMHO, he should come clean regarding GreatPonzi.com
Nothing wrong in posting links to that website either, even if it is his.
Many members post links to their own websites.

But if he is indeed the author of that website, and it indeed seems so, it would be better to settle the matter once and for all.
IMHO, it is confuses everyone when someone repeatedly keeps quoting one specific website as if it were a record of authority, instead of the poster's own creation.

Another ex-member - leslie - used to do that a lot.
Too bad he/she got banned.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

if anything they'll be even stronger by going through 08 crisis and learning from it


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie has gone through a few stages of suspicion on me. First she thought I was an ETF shill

Also if you look at my post history you'll see that I have linked to many web sites, including CBC, moneysense, zerohedge, greatponzi. So I don't see what the big deal is here, I link wherever I find something interesting. And I do watch the bank reports at greatponzi


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, no I don't run that web site. But I know the person who does. Just as I know (one of) the people who runs zerohedge

Zerohedge and Greatponzi are weird places, but I like that they aren't selling any products and provide a very different view to the main stream. Also both have tipped me off about things I haven't heard anywhere else, and for me that makes it worth checking out

humble_pie I'm still confused about your complaints about me. If you think I'm an ETF shill shouldn't I be linking you to somewhere to advance my interests on ETFs? And why would I link you to an article that has a positive comments on banks... wasn't my agenda supposed to be fear mongering and scaring everyone about banks?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i still read zero hedge fairly regularly, it is fun and provocative

i'm also pretty sure it has lost me a bunch of money


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

You guys are the the internet forum equivalent of Grump Old Men . . . 2 pages of replies and only the first 3 on point! 

I am deep and long in three CDN banks, and have pref's in the other two . . . initial stake acquired in the meltdown, so great yield !!! What's not to like ! 

(full disclosure . . . I am not a financial blogger with my own website . . . but I play one on TV :biggrin


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4 you seem like a very nice man so it is baffling why your messages are so full of contradictions that a reader like myself eventually ends up not believing any of them.

in other words, all those frequent contradictions are destroying the glow that some of your fine messages would otherwise have!

example: your occupation. You're a financial "consultant" who sells research to "conservative" clients whose portfolios, you say, are "big, very big." No, wait, suddenly you're saying the clients are small, very small.

no, wait again, now you say you're an electrical engineer. No, wait, scratch that, now you say you're unemployed & looking for a permanent job, so you're asking cmf forum for suggestions about how to earn extra revenue from your websites.

your portfolio has enjoyed "stellar" returns for many years due to a strict 90% fixed income, 10% equity allocation, you claim. In countless posts, you are adamant about the 90% fixed income. No, wait, on 7 august/13 you say your portf is "pretty standard allocations... 30% fixed income, 51% in equity&riskier things." Meanwhile the baffled reader wonders, once again, why so many contradictions.

you preach buying XIU. No, wait, XIU is your most successful short of all time.

you don't short. No, wait, you "short frequently at IB."

you haven't shorted since 2009. No, wait, the XIU short was march 2013.

you're 34. No, wait, now you're 30.

you "live alone." No, wait, by the afternoon of the exact same day (it was 7 august 2013 btw) suddenly you're "living with others."

james you appear to be perpetualbull, who authors your greatponzi website. Look over there on Priceline. See, there's perpetualbull complaining about his hotel DMP charges in exactly the same words & language that you have been using for the same complaints here on cmf forum.

http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/topic/129606#.UlM1BCTD-Cg

http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/topic/129605#.UlM2eSTD-Cg

won't you please try googling perpetualbull. The sheer number of stock chat boards that perpetualbull bombards with posts is mind-boggling. Try investors' village, for example. Writing all these posts must surely be a fulltime job for james4beach aka greatponzi aka perpetualbull aka professor doomfinger aka bcarsey, no?

PS my fave username in your roster is professor doomfinger. Nice photograph! is that yourself? i like the black terrorist ski mask! wow, were some people saying on cmf forum that you fear-monger? they seen nothing yet! they should meet up with professor doomfinger, master of the long finger of doom!

http://thelongfingerofdoom.blogspot.ca/


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> james4 you seem like a very nice man so it is baffling why your messages are so full of contradictions that a reader like myself eventually ends up not believing any of them.
> 
> in other words, all those frequent contradictions are destroying the glow that some of your fine messages would otherwise have!
> 
> ...


+1
HP couldn’t sum it up better - and I want to add my personal experience:

James4Beach, in one thread you stomp ETFs like XSB or XBB to the ground...... but in another you think these are useful investments in any portfolio (these may not be your exact words but it is the tenor of your many contradicting advices, comments, warnings, etc. Your warnings come like tsunamis - the world comes to an end if you do “buy banks”, “not buy GICs”.....but when someone counters with good arguments you withdraw half-way - and you start again from another angle. From a standpoint of an inexperienced investor I finally resorted to this post to warn others not to listen to your posts. 

Your posts come across as dishonest, full of contradictions- and the question is why are you doing this in a forum where great people seriously contribute with their knowledge and young and old and lesser oder unexperienced people seek advice? 

In a recent thread somebody told you to the umpteems time that you are fear-mongering and warned that other, not-so-investing-savvy-people read your posts on this forum and the damaging impact your opinions may have on them. 

You come across as someone “who knows”. Do you know or do you care about what impact you have on other people who are not familiar with the financial jargon you are using? My personal reaction to your posts has evolved from fear (do I have the wrong investments?) to suspicion (what is he selling, what are his intentions with these remarks?) to extreme caution (what is he doing with all this information he is collecting?). 

Your fear-mongering was almost successful with me. In the beginning when I read your posts you “sold GICs like “warm beer”. I was literally on the verge to sell all our ETFs. Fortunately, there were enough people on this forum who counteracted to your comments, etc.. We checked out the GIC situation and found that in our personal situation it is better to stick with what we have - but your “GIC persuasions” were very very forceful and I wonder how many people followed you, beneficial for them or not? The question arose at that time if you are a “GIC seller” in real life. 

I think it is quite irresponsible to throw your strong advices around without any consideration of other investors’ situations. (e.g. if they are in an accumlating stage or being retired). Not all of your strong statements fit all people - but this is how your posts come across.

On Aug 7, 2013 you came up with a thread _“Retirees or near-retirees: I want your advice” _. After having read other posts and threads from you, I wondered why you posted this thread. It didn’t sound as if you were looking for real advice for your personal life, it sounded insincere, rather inquisitive (“tell me what you do!”). Around the same time you posted other inquisitive threads - and I asked myself, why does a 30-year old asks questions like this. Many young people come to this forum asking for help. .....You don’t seem to ask for help - you seem to collect information. You got a lot of personal information from people who genuinely want to help you. And I wonder what you do with this knowledge you gain on CMF? Your questions often sound more like somebody
who conducts a survey, or writes a thesis? OR gathers information to use later on? But for what and where? Or maybe you simply want to fool people? 

You mention that you know someone personally on zerohedge and greatponzi.com...... maybe you are collecting information from CMFers for them? Please don’t answer my questions, I wouldn’t believe your responses anyway. 

Since it looks as if you were collecting other peoples’ financial information without disclosing who you are and what you do with this info (sorry, but I can’t help thinking that). I certainly have become much more cautious what I post on this forum about myself due to your posts (which I truly regret). 

I apologize to the other CMF readers about this angry letter but I rely very much on this forum for advice and knowledge and think that J4B has quite a damaging influence on inexperienced investors. P.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking out his profile I had to laugh at this (although I imagine mine says the same!)

"0 Friends
james4beach has not made any friends yet"


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you PuckiTwo.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you'd like to discuss my life please create a specific thread for this so we can keep the thread on topic. Title it with my user name and I will visit it from time to time and address your concerns and anxieties

This isn't a counseling session, it's supposed to be a financial forum

I can also create a parallel thread so we can address humble_pie's life. What's your story, miss? Did you work in the financial industry? Do you have a vested interest in certain products and services? How about all the rest of you who work (in your daily lives) at places like insurance companies, and investment firms.

Canadian Capitalist you're welcome to weigh in here. If the issue is trustworthiness of posters, then I strongly suggest we hear everyone's back story. And once we see how many of these posters work under banks or have affiliations to investment firms, real estate companies, etc -- then we can all decide if we're going to trust any of the (biased) information being spread on here.

I'm not going to start writing my entire work & private history unless we're going to get a thorough background on everyone here. Personally I think many of you who post here are shills, with many conflicts of interest due to your nature of work and your past -- your industries, your past employers, affiliations, and indoctrinations.

humble: give it a rest, OR get everyone to post their histories. I value your thoughts on financial topics and like the information you post, but I'm not going to start telling you everything about myself because that's an asymmetric information exchange. If this stuff really bugs you that much, I can't help you out. Yes I am an engineer, yes I do financial consulting work, and yes I am job hunting. You should know that these are not mutually exclusive things.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

PuckiTwo said:


> blah blah blah


Keep the thread on topic. Or private message me, give me your phone number, and we'll chat.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mall Guy said:


> You guys are the the internet forum equivalent of Grump Old Men . . . 2 pages of replies and only the first 3 on point!
> 
> I am deep and long in three CDN banks, and have pref's in the other two . . . initial stake acquired in the meltdown, so great yield !!! What's not to like !
> 
> (full disclosure . . . I am not a financial blogger with my own website . . . but I play one on TV :biggrin


XFN for me. That's my extent for the CDN banks (although I'm sure there is some in XIU as well).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The banks are the top holdings in XIU (e.g. Royal is 8.4% of the fund, TD is 7.3% of the fund) and the big six banks make up 30% of XIU

The very popular XDV dividend fund has 33% in the big banks

So you can rest assured that just about everyone has plenty of exposure to the Canadian banks


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why should we keep this riddicilous thread on its greatPonzi topic

would u buy "financial consulting work" from this personnage each:
aka professor-doomfinger-great-ponzi-jas4beach-bcarsey
direct from his website


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Keep on topic please humble and post your S&M photos in a new thread, create one to attack me personally


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4 what people are questioning are the torrents of contradictions that you have strewn like confetti all over this forum.

you yourself have been effulgent & profuse in posting your personal details, in all their conflicting intricacy. Surely you can understand that, when people read your posts, the details keep screaming out that they don't add up.

no other forum member does this. No reader can miss how contradictory your messages are.

upthread, i specifically mentioned some of those contradictions. Others have remarked upon them. The clashes are fundamental, grave, damaging. Because they reappear so often, they have turned you into an untrustworthy person as far as i am concerned.

if you are selling "financial consulting" services as you claim, where are your license, education, formal training or advisor registration in this field? without these, how would you be qualified to sell such services?

please do not seek to derail this thread into pmms. Please do not try to smear others in an attempt to deflect the issue. The issue is that your manipulation & sneakiness are harming others, as explained very clearly just upthread by retired & respected forum member Pucki2.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Please keep the thread on topic and create a relevant personal attack thread if you wish.

YOU are harming the flow of information by deliberately adding noise and confusion to a simple thread. YOU are seeking to add murkiness to a topic you don't like (criticism of the banks). YOU are trying to make it difficult, and confusing, for new investors who come along here to follow the thread.

I think I shall pop up in every thread that you're involved in and also add murkiness, noise and confusion to derail your points. Would you like that?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this is not any kind of simple thread about banks.

it's a thread you cooked up, as you've done in the past, to advertise your dreary website greatPonzi.

there are hundreds of bank threads in this forum. What people are talking about in this one is james4beach, the fear-mongerer, the houdini escape artist, the treacherous manipulator.

i would not - if i were yourself - threaten senior members here with how you are going to damage their posts in the future. You've already been admonished by a moderator for fear-mongering. If i were yourself at this delicate point in time, i'd be extra careful not to threaten anyone ...


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

It is good to hear people still have a lot of confidence in the Canadian banks.
I don't hold any directly, no reason to since I have lots of exposure through 3 index products that have them as their top holdings, TDB900, VCN, and VDY.

I do have some other individual stocks to round out my Canadian equity a bit, CNR being the largest percentagewise, that one's up 10% since I bought it four months ago, too bad the share price is now too high for it to drip me a single share, maybe a dividend increase will fix that.
Potash corp as well is up 10% since I bought it 2 months ago, nice to see, balances out stuff that's way down, like Emera Inc and the reits.

If I wasn't an indexer I'd for sure be holding some of the big 5 directly.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> there are hundreds of bank threads in this forum. What people are talking about in this one is james4beach, the *fear-mongerer, the houdini escape artist, the treacherous manipulator*.


humble_pie please keep on topic and create a personal attack thread to vent your dislike for me


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry to go off topic again but I think I just found the source of the humble_pie stalker pic (now, understandably, deleted by an admin) in post 25 above, creepy, scary and a little bit funny if it's a gag, stumbled upon it on liveleaks tonight..
link here -> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7c3_1380637564


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

To respond to the OP: here are the following banks at their all time highs today:

BMO
BNS
National Bank
TD Bank
Royal Bank: was at an all time high yesterday

CIBC is the only one below its pre-crisis peak of $106. That leaves it at a 6-year high.

The best part is the P/Es are still quite reasonable at 10-13 and dividend yields and growth are still good too. The banks have been a significant reason behind the TSX's performance over the last few months, so both individual investors and holders of XIU/XIC have benefited.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hawkdog your constant amateur pumping of worthless Pretium & worthless Balmoral - not to speak of RPL & longview - are acts that should be investigated by the ontario securities commission & the RCMP imet division. Pumps like you should be shut down. They are the black eye of canadian investing. 

in Pretium, canada's leading geological consultants have just said there is zero gold at their mine site. Nothing. Nada. They also said the company's news releases - which you keep on quoting - are lies. Lawsuits are popping out like mosquitoes in june. Analysts & journos are saying it's another BreX.

are u hoping to get sued yourself. Hawk. Dog.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

have your read any of the new anti bullying and harassment legislature Humble? I haven't pumped anything, you on the other hand are guilty of bullying and harassment. Your a master at jumping to conclusions based on assumptions.

In terms of Pretium, the facts will come out in the wash, the analysts may be right or they may not. We will find out soon enough.



humble_pie said:


> hawkdog your constant amateur pumping of worthless Pretium & worthless Balmoral - not to speak of RPL & longview - are acts that should be investigated by the ontario securities commission & the RCMP imet division. Pumps like you should be shut down. They are the black eye of canadian investing.
> 
> in Pretium, canada's leading geological consultants have just said there is zero gold at their mine site. Nothing. Nada. They also said the company's news releases - which you keep on quoting - are lies. Lawsuits are popping out like mosquitoes in june. Analysts & journos are saying it's another BreX.
> 
> are u hoping to get sued yourself. Hawk. Dog.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Its absolutely hilarious, and prime example of your tactics to harass me about quoting company news releases. As an investor I count on company press releases to provide accurate info and this is supposed to be regulated by the securities office.
You cannot hold me accountable for whether they are accurate or not.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i have never bullied you by one iota.

you on the other hand have pumped the 4 companies i have named in classic illegal pumpster fashion. Look at your Pretium thread, it's a disaster story.

you have no clue what you are talking about when you say the Pretium scandal will resolve "soon enough." These stories drag on for years, decades. It's highly unlikely a firm of the calibre of strathcona would be wrong. They would have considered with the utmost, most painstaking care - in deliberation with their attorneys - what to do & what to say before they resigned from their mandate.

strathcona had true conscience. You, on the other hand, are transparently only here to sell your shabby little penny stocks to innocent novice investors. The proof is in the threads you start.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

lol my poor thread


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

you can drag me through the dirt all day long Humble, i am fine with that i have nothing to hide. i simply came to this thread to let everyone know that you make accusations based on zero fact just assumptions. your a cyberbully
like the assumption that i own Pretium stock. i recommended not buying. i have never owned shares.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hawkdog said:


> you can drag me through the dirt all day long Humble, i am fine with that i have nothing to hide. i simply came to this thread to let everyone know that you make accusations based on zero fact just assumptions. your a cyberbully
> like the assumption that i own Pretium stock. i recommended not buying. i have never owned shares.


Back to topic James I purchase TD,CM AND BNS 2-3 times a year and for last 2-3 years I always think they are expensive and wonder should I buy but my last purchase of bank stocks have produced 14.8 -19.84% for me this year.I don'r have my exact purchase date available right now but sometime late june -mid july I bought some td and that batch is up 10.71% in under 4 months.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina628 said:


> Well was just curious how the masses feel , for me I have more pressing things to worry about than wonder if my manager is talking about me .I worked at a bank and I know when I worked there if people with loads of money came in you could see the *** kissers a mile away ,nobody had to check any computer to see who had the money lol



gosh! u had cyberbullies at your bank branch even way back then?


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

I buy my drip stocks on a schedule. In some ways I like it when it works out that they are low because that means I can buy for cheap, but I don't alter my schedule if they are high. I think as my invest amount increases I might pay more attention to these sorts of things. Right now I just do indexing and buying of dividend stocks, both of which are on autopilot.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wish I could say there is a method to my madness but We buy Stocks every January/Feb , June/July and October ,my Index funds we purchase twice a month in our RSP.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

when i was christened my godmother gave me 3 shares of bce. Apparently i sat up in the threadbare, tattered long white lace christening gown - embroidered by some great ancestor in the 18th century, worn by every baby since - & i told the minister i wanted bank of montreal instead

you can drip them, said the minister, plunging me lace & all into the baptismal font


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> when i was christened my godmother gave me 3 shares of bce. Apparently i sat up in the threadbare, tattered long white lace christening gown - embroidered by some great ancestor in the 18th century, worn by every baby since - & i told the minister i wanted bank of montreal instead
> 
> you can drip them, said the minister, plunging me lace & all into the baptismal font


aha ! ... so began your undying devotion to mammon ...


----------

